# How much are these worth?



## patnor1011 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well full 200 kilo of them. 
Just cant decide if price is right... According to thriftybits he is buying them for 8,50$/pound which is say 17$ / kilo. What yield may one expect when processing those?


----------



## Claudie (Jan 9, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=5642&hilit=yield+yield+fiber


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks.
Ok. I will change my question. I know that there is gold on pins, I am looking for somebody who did process few of them mainly their plastic body if there is any significant or measurable amount of gold in them. Well if might be good way how to find out by buying them and processing its just I am not sure if that price is right.
Btw price asked is 15 euro / kilo.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 9, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> Thanks.
> Ok. I will change my question. I know that there is gold on pins, I am looking for somebody who did process few of them mainly their plastic body if there is any significant or measurable amount of gold in them. Well if might be good way how to find out by buying them and processing its just I am not sure if that price is right.
> Btw price asked is 15 euro / kilo.



IMHO that is way over priced.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 9, 2011)

I was bit unsure as thriftybits pays 8,5$ / pound thats like 12-13 euros / kilo.
Does 10 euro / kilo for 200 kilos sounds better?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 9, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> I was bit unsure as thriftybits pays 8,5$ / pound thats like 12-13 euros / kilo.
> Does 10 euro / kilo for 200 kilos sounds better?



There are 2.2 kils per lb.. Last I looked exchnge rate is 1.32 Euro per $1.00.

$8.50/2.2=$3.86 per kilo
$3.86x1.32=5.09 euro per kilo if I'm correct, roughly.

I think that is right but I could be wrong.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks wrong to me.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 9, 2011)

Make the corrections then for me please.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 9, 2011)

2.2 lbs per kilo

It should be
$8.50 X 2.2=$18.70 per kilo
$18.70 x 1.32= 24.68 euro per kilo

I think this is it.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry about that, brain fart.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 9, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> 2.2 lbs per kilo
> 
> It should be
> $8.50 X 2.2=$18.70 per kilo
> ...




Looks wrong to me too 

you have to pay 1.32 usd for 1 euro
so 18.7 / 1.32 = 14.1 euro 
I put there 12-13 euro because exchange rate moves around a bit actually at this time according to http://www.xe.com
18,7$ is 14,4 euro but that again depend on if you are buying or selling currency.

so if he pays 14,4 for kilo there must be more locked in no?


----------

